# Night Travel



## Wasteland (May 5, 2011)

Unlike most people I know, I am a night person. I find myself more comfortable and alert in the cold night than in the heat of the day, and prefer the darkness over the intense light. Naturally, I like going out more at night than during the day. The things I like to travel with at night are:

A black hoodie or trench coat
Black gi pants
A standard back pack
Three nalgene water bottles
Matches
A pocket knife
Gloves (preferably fingerless or snow gloves)
Light-weight if traveling alone
3 days worth of food (more for longer distances)
Flashlight and extra batteries

I find it better to be unseen in this way I am not stopped or intruded upon. On a side note, I wear most of the clothing mentioned above during the day, just in different colors to reflect the sun and keep it off my skin. Obviously, the few times I have traveled through urban areas have gotten me strange looks from people, but I have usually gone through the wilderness just fine.

Anyone else out there night travelers?


----------



## dawgrunner (May 5, 2011)

Wasteland said:


> Unlike most people I know, I am a night person. I find myself more comfortable and alert in the cold night than in the heat of the day, and prefer the darkness over the intense light. Naturally, I like going out more at night than during the day. The things I like to travel with at night are:
> 
> A black hoodie or trench coat
> Black gi pants
> ...



Yes I am. I wear sunglasses to be able to keep my night vision. It allows me to see the driver when they pull over and what ever else is in plain sight.


----------



## Dishka8643 (May 5, 2011)

Nice kit. Trench coats are great for the woods.

I love the night. Moonlight always awakens some deep primal hunting instinct in me. My senses are much more keen at night.

View attachment 24000


----------

